# Suche Router/Modem-Kombination ohne NAT



## fischer-ttd (22. Jan. 2012)

Eigentlich bin ich mit der von mir eingesetzten Lösung für den Internetzugang zufrieden...

... aber der Datendurchsatz beim Download reduziert sich auf rd. 50%.

Die Endgeräte:

1.) Speedport 701V mit aktiviertem PPPoe passthrough.
2.) Netgear FVS328

Der Netgear FVS328 bietet mir alle Möglichkeiten die ich für mein Netzwerk und die Bereitstellung von Servern benötige.

Zunächst ist es mir möglich das NAT zu deaktivieren und stattdessen klassiches Routing zu verwenden. Bietet den Vorteil, dass ich neben einer öffentlichen IP für den Router auch das öffentliche IP-Netz eintragen kann.

Zusätzlich kann man dann auch einen Portfilter für die öffentlichen IPs eintragen, damit nur die für den Serverbetrieb notwendigen Ports pro IP durchgelassen werden. Dies macht die Server "ein wenig sicherer".

Nachteil ist, dass sich die bereitgestellte Geschwindigkeit um 50% beim Download reduziert. Beim Upload ergeben sich keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.

Nun suche ich ein Endgerät, welches eine Modem/Router-Kombination darstellt die

a) klassisches Routing ermöglicht
b) einen Portfilter bietet.
c) die Einwahl ist immer PPPoe


Sollte jemand ein oder mehrere vergleichbare(s) Produkt kennen wie den FVS328, bin ich für einen Tipp/Hinweis darauf dankbar.

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## fischer-ttd (22. Jan. 2012)

Nachklapp:

Bisher getestet:

IPcop - PPPoe Einwahl, keine Möglichkeit für klassisches Routing, da automatisch NAT aktiviert wird.

Ebenso verhält es sich auch bei PFsense, Endian- und Astaro Firewall, es sei den ich habe dort einen Haken "übersehen"


----------



## fischer-ttd (1. Feb. 2012)

Eine zufriedenstellende Lösung bieten z.B.
die Symantec-Router der Reihen 100, 200, 200R.

Im Konfigurationsmenü lässt sich NAT deaktivieren.
Somit lassen sich auch öffentliche Netze eines Anbieters mit PPPoE betreiben. 
Ferner ist es erforderlich das Routingprotokoll RIPv2 zu aktivieren.

Um "ganz sicher" zu gehen, kann man an einen der LAN-Ports seine Firewall "hängen" und sein privates Netz dahinter betreiben.

Diese Lösung kann für die Leute Interessant sein, die als Firewall einen 
IPcop oder ähnliche Derivate nutzen, da sie nun eine feste IP und somit Aliase angeben können.


----------



## fischer-ttd (5. Dez. 2012)

*Router OHNE NAT*

Unter der Marke TRUST wird der "Wireless Router 300N" vertrieben, dieser bietet verschiedene Betriebsmodi und die Möglichkeit NAT zu deaktivieren um ein öffentliches Netz bei PPPoe-Einwahl zu betreiben.

Für gerade einmal 25€ im Onlinehandel ein wahres Schnäppchen. Da können sich um vielfach teurere Produkte eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------

